# How do you use your USB port(s)?



## EvilMidniteBombr (May 25, 2006)

Just for the heck of it I wanted to see if the extra USB port on my TiVoHD would charge my Zen Vision:M. So I hooked it up waited a few seconds and sure enough it started charging. After several hours it was up to full charge. Sure beats having to turn on my PC just to charge my mp3 player.

I was just wondering how other people may be using their otherwise unused USB ports on their TiVos.


----------



## windracer (Jan 3, 2003)

Heh, I hadn't considered using them to charge, say, my wife's iPod. It's always a pain to have to leave the laptop on or prevent it from sleeping so she can get a full charge. Just having the cable in the media cabinet would solve that problem.

I know some people will use those little USB fans to help airflow around their TiVos.


----------



## kaszeta (Jun 11, 2004)

I use the USB ports on the HR21 to recharge my Dualshock controllers, since the HR21 is always on, while the PS3 isn't.


----------



## ciper (Nov 4, 2004)

I've seen quite a few people who bought those laptop cooling devices that are USB powered to help cool a Tivo enclosed in an entertainment center.


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

I used my TiVo as my iPod charger.


----------



## jeepguy_1980 (Mar 2, 2008)

I run an aluminum laptop cooler off of mine.


----------

